
Show HN: Get a quick overview of the absences of all employees or teams - arzzen
https://mrfantom.com/
======
jimnotgym
Does this integrate with Active Directory for SSO and employee details. If it
doesn't it is just another headache.

~~~
arzzen
hi, we have the option to login via LDAP authentication

~~~
jimnotgym
Azure AD?

